# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >   quoi sert le dlestage?

## r0d

tout est dans le titre  ::): 

merci

----------


## grafikm_fr

> tout est dans le titre 
> 
> merci


La rponse se trouve quelques posts plus haut:
http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=73038

----------


## r0d

ok merci.

Cependant, une interrogation subsiste:  quoi peut servir un auto-dlestage? Je veux dire:  quoi peut servir de dlester moi-mme un de mes posts? Et que se passera-t-il dans ce cas? Est-ce tout le sujet qui est effac?

----------


## l.sage

Mettre toi-mme ton post en dlestage facilite le travail des modraterurs bnvoles de ce site, qui chaque jour doivent lire tous les messages des forums qu'ils modrent. En mettant le tag "Dlestage", tu indiques que ton sujet est trop spcifique  ton besoin (par exemple un post dans le forum hardware concernant le fonctionnement du priphrique X du fabricant Y), et que ce post n'est pas suceptible d'intresser d'autres personnes.

Dans ce cas, au bout d'un certain temps, le message entier (donc rponses incluses) sera effac de faon dfinitive de www.developpez.com

----------


## r0d

ok merci.
j'avoue qu'une bonne partie de mes posts mritent le dlestage   ::oops::  . Je le ferais donc moi-mme le plus possible.

----------


## l.sage

Merci!   ::D:

----------

